# RAM qui se met dans le disque



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour,voila 3 mois passés sans aucun problème sur ma même vieille machine: pas de restauration du système,pas de gros bug,rien de grave.Mais il fallait bien que j'ai un autre problème.Depuis 1 semaine,je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai plus beaucoup d'espace disque(avant,j'avais 3 gigas.) maintenant,c'est entre 0 méga et 1,40 giga.Promis,je n'ai RIEN télechargé(en plus,j'ai pas de débit ).En fait, c'est un autre problème,la RAM.Je sais que quand la mémoire est pleine(la mienne fait 512 mégas),ça compense en remplissant le DD.Le problème,c'est que j'ai pris pas mal de précautions:je n'ouvre pas plus d'une application à la fois(donc je me restreint à un mac monotache),je passe mon temps à rebooter,je n'utilise pas cover flow,front row ou dashboard,je n'ouvre pas plus de 2 fenêtres en même temps dans safari et enfin,exit les sites en flash et les jeux avec les graphismes en 3D que vous connaissez bien.Malgré ça,je vois(dans istat menus) que l'espace disque baisse de plusen plus et que la mémoire est déjà utilisée à 50% avec aucune application d'ouverte.Pourtant quand je clique sur le menu,je vois que très souvent ça se met à remplir le disque alors qu'il n'y a besoin que de 64,128 ou 256 Mo de RAM.J'ai verifié mes barette,j'ai bien 2 barettes de 256 Mo chacune et elles sont toutes les deux OK.ça c'est nouveau car il y a 3 semaines,le disque ne commençait à se remplir qu'à 640 méga de mémoire nécessaire ou 95% de RAM utilisée.Sinon mon mac fonctionne parfaitement,à part le disque,donc pas question de restaurer le système .Je sais que si j'upgradais la RAM à 1 giga(c'est possible avec 2 barettes de 512,j'ai regardé),mon mac fonctionnerais mieux.En fait,il y a plein de points où je pourrais l'upgrader,comme par exepmle,changer le DD,mettre une webcam de bonne qualité,le bluetooth,un hub usb... mais ne serait-ce que la RAM,c'est trop cher:entre 200 et 500&#8364;,qui dit mieux? .Merci de votre aide.PS:j'ai un ipod touch jailbreaké et dessus,j'ai mis sbsettings et il y a la fonction "FREE UP MEMORY",quand toutes les applications sont fermées(eh oui,j'ai multifl0w ),je clique et ça permet de libérer le maximum possible de mémoire vive.Si cette fonction existait pour mac,ça me rendrais de précieux services et je pourrais peut-être économiser 1 on 2 Go.SVP,si c'est possible d'avoir cette fonction(logiciel à télecharger,raccourci clavier,ligne de commande...),merci de me prévenir.(bien sur j'ai passé 10 jours à chercher sur google.)


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2010)

bonjour
ta mise en page est totalement illisible
ca ne donne pas envie de lire

t'as jamais entendu parler du saut à la ligne ( retour chariot) ou de paragraphes?

ca aère un peu la présentation

et ce sacré mélange entre RAM et espace disque utilisé ( qui n'a rien à voir)

en passant cherche pas loin une des sources de ton probleme 
c'est pas seulement une affaire de mémoire ( barrettes)
c'est d'abord un disque trop plein


liberer de la place en basculant des choses sur DD externe et  en nettoyant
( via  onyx par exemple)


----------



## blaisoth (12 Février 2010)

J'ai lu ton message en entier psirvent, parce que mon ibook est toujours un mystère pour moi et je me console en lisant les problèmes des autres. Je n'ai pas de réponse à te donner, simplement un soutien psychologique que j'aurais moi-même aimé recevoir si j'avais bénéficié des mêmes messages d'aide chaleureux et constructifs 

Pascalformac, "t'as jamais" entendu parler de manque de tact ?


----------



## anneee (13 Février 2010)

J'ai eu du mal à tout lire, mais j'ai cru comprendre que tu avais des problèmes d'espace disque et de manque de mémoire vive, et que l'upgrade était trop cher.

J'ai trouvé sur Macway une barrette de 512mo à 49, donc une centaine d'euros pour passer à 1go, et un disque dur de 160go pour 45 (un 250go couterait 79).

Donc pour 150 tu peux redonner un coup de jeune à ta machine, et retrouver un confort d'utilisation comme au début.

C'était ça la question?


----------



## ben206stras (14 Février 2010)

Comme le dit Anneee, le prix de la RAM et des disques dur n'est pas aussi élevé que ce que tu as pu trouver.

Une chose manque cependant (à moins que je ne l'ai ratée, vu que ton post est très difficile à lire) est la taille du disque dur qui est monté dans ta machine.

Car il est clair que le premier problème a résoudre avant d'upgrader la RAM est de faire de la place sur ton disque dur.


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

3 gigas, je voudrais bien savoir quel (vieux) mac il a ...


----------



## ben206stras (16 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> 3 gigas, je voudrais bien savoir quel (vieux) mac il a ...



C'était pas l'espace disque disponible ça ? :mouais:



> Depuis 1 semaine,je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai plus beaucoup d'espace disque(avant,j'avais 3 gigas.) maintenant,c'est entre 0 méga et 1,40 giga.


----------



## Invité (16 Février 2010)

ben206stras a dit:


> C'était pas l'espace disque disponible ça ? :mouais:



C'est aussi ce que j'ai réussi à lire !

Si tu ne veux pas investir, il faut faire de la place sur ce disque dur.

A propos, je ne comprends pas ton ire *pascalformac*, avec 512Mo de Ram ça swappe pas mal, et on a vite des fichiers de swap qui cumulés peuvent atteindre 2Go.
J'ai régulièrement 2Go dans /Private/var/vm avec un Mini G4 et 1Go de Ram.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2010)

aucune ire et d'ailleurs  je n'ai même pas du tout parlé de ram


----------



## tsss (16 Février 2010)

psirvent a dit:


> Bonjour,voila 3 mois passés sans aucun problème sur ma même vieille machine: pas de restauration du système,pas de gros bug,rien de grave.Mais il fallait bien que j'ai un autre problème.Depuis 1 semaine,je m . _blablablabla_ .  endrais de précieux services et je pourrais peut-être économiser 1 on 2 Go.SVP,si c'est possible d'avoir cette fonction(logiciel à télecharger,raccourci clavier,ligne de commande...),merci de me prévenir.(bien sur j'ai passé 10 jours à chercher sur google.)



Tu demandes de l'aide, mais respectes peu tes lecteurs . 

moijairiencomprisatonproblème,maisjepensequelespersonnes(courageuses)quitontréponduaudessus,tontdonnédesréponsesdignesdintérêt,tiensnousaucourant,c'estcool


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,désolé pour la mise en page,j'étais pressé .Entre temps,j'ai acheté une clé usb de 2 Go et un hub usb 4 ports alimentés sur le secteur,pour à peu près 20 et j'aimerais faire une bidouille:J'ai regardé,le swap ne dépasse JAMAIS 700 Mo sur ma machine.J'ai 2 ports usb,j'ai envie qu'il y en ait 1 avec la clé usb de 2Go tout le temps branchée et l'autre avec le hub,pour brancher d'autres choses(itouch,caméra,dongle bluetooth,souris...)

 et que la clé serve pour le swap (désolé d'avoir cette idée mais c'est plus rentable qu'un upgrade mémoire) .Donc il faudrait que le swap ne se fasse pas dans dans le DD de démarrage mais dans la clé,qui est toute petite (de l'extérieur malgré ses 2 Go ) et qui ne sera JAMAIS débranchée.SVP,y aurait-il une bidouille possible pour que le swap bourre la clé et non pas le DD (qui me sert pour mes données et où j'ai libéré pas mal de place) Car ça sert à rien de libérer de la place pour que juste après,elle soit occupée à jamais par le swap (même après plein de reboot) et que l'espace restant "recule".Merci encore de votre aide.


----------

